# North slope summit moose. Need all the help I can get...



## Thaindar (Aug 17, 2021)

I won the f-ing lottery. Some how I pulled a north slope summit moose tag with 18 points this year. I haven't spent a ton of time in this area throughout my life and its just far enough from home that its not super easy for me to get there and spend the kind of time scouting that I normally put into a great hunt. I've made it into the unit about 5 times this summer since I found out I drew the tag. Truthfully I'm a little overwhelmed by both the size of this unit and the amount of prime moose habitat there is. I've seen a couple small bulls on my trips so far but nothing I would really be interested in harvesting on a tag that normally takes a quarter century or more to draw. As a first time moose hunter I'm feeling a bit out of my depth and would really appreciate any and all help and advise you all would have for me.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Don’t worry about not seeing them right now. It’s hot. And they hate the heat more than we do. Be in the right terrain/habitat in September and you’ll find animals. When you find one, don’t over think or over complicate the stalk. Moose are pretty stupid or have a big lack of fear of humans, especially in high travel areas like hiking trails or roads. Keep the wind in your favor and move slow until you get within a comfortable shooting distance. Hit just below the center mass line on them and you’ll watch it fall over.


----------



## Thaindar (Aug 17, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> Don’t worry about not seeing them right now. It’s hot. And they hate the heat more than we do. Be in the right terrain/habitat in September and you’ll find animals. When you find one, don’t over think or over complicate the stalk. Moose are pretty stupid or have a big lack of fear of humans, especially in high travel areas like hiking trails or roads. Keep the wind in your favor and move slow until you get within a comfortable shooting distance. Hit just below the center mass line on them and you’ll watch it fall over.


Dang thanks for the fast response. That all seems like really solid advise, especially the part about the stalking, with any luck I'm going to take my bull with traditional Archery tackle. Are you very familiar with the area? I've spent a ton of time pouring over maps and just can't decide which parts of the unit I want to put extra time and effort into. I am lucky enough to have 28 days of the hunt off work, so I plan to spend some time really working to find a trophy bull, but as I will be doing most of hunt on my feet its really hard to cover a unit that big. I am comfortable backpacking way back into the wilderness to find said big bull as I have friends with horses who have volunteered to help me pack it out. I just don't really know where to start.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

First off, congrats, but Dang you at the same time! If it comes time for your hunt and need specific tips let me know. I might as well build a house in the unit I am there so often. Just as a general reference I would work the Henry's Fork area.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

My dad had the tag years ago and we hunted Gilbert basin and Henry’s fork and we saw plenty of moose there.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I was up Henry’s Fork a couple weeks ago. I saw a couple bulls and a whole lot of moose sign. Neither of the bulls were what I’d consider huge, but were okay. Both were in areas I’d never even think about killing a moose unless I had a few extra hands AND pack animals to do the heavy lifting.

Hauling an animal that big in multiple trips 10+ miles back to the truck, even on an established trail, does not sound fun. Of course, you can hunt much closer to the trailhead than where I saw the two bulls. And there was quite a bit of sign and good habitat in there.


----------



## Thaindar (Aug 17, 2021)

Vanilla said:


> I was up Henry’s Fork a couple weeks ago. I saw a couple bulls and a whole lot of moose sign. Neither of the bulls were what I’d consider huge, but were okay. Both were in areas I’d never even think about killing a moose unless I had a few extra hands AND pack animals to do the heavy lifting.
> 
> Hauling an animal that big in multiple trips 10+ miles back to the truck, even on an established trail, does not sound fun. Of course, you can hunt much closer to the trailhead than where I saw the two bulls. And there was quite a bit of sign and good habitat in there.


Thanks for the info it will for sure be and adventure.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

i've seen moose in henrys fork bout a mile from gunsight pass, but check all around the basin. Its pretty easy to glass up moose in the meadows, but maybe checking the last 3-5 miles from the trailhead could be worthwhile


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Having packed a moose several miles through thick brush, no trail, with major elevation changes and no horses (not that they would have helped anyway with several 10-15' cliff series) trust me when I say DO NOT SHOOT A MOOSE IN THAT KIND OF PLACE! If you have a trail and a few strong backed, weak minded individuals then a 3-5 mile pack out ain't that bad on a moose. A big bull shiras is going to be about 30-50% larger than a mature bull elk.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Been lots of years but we use to run into them quite a bit by spirit lake, beaver meadow res, and hoop lake. Spirit Lake has a Lodge that would probably be a great place to go stay a night or two and pick the owners/employee's brain. Probably well worth the cost!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

One of the biggest moose I've seen in Utah was in the Beaver Creek drainage just West of Hoop Lake. There's a good trail to get back in there but it's going to be a heck of a pack out from just about anywhere.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

There have been lots of reports from hikers on Kings Peak about seeing even 10 moose in a day. If you go there, hire horses and maybe a couple extra hands.


----------



## Thaindar (Aug 17, 2021)

Wow, thanks everyone. Henry's fork and burnt fork were the two drainage that so far I have decided to spend most of my time in I think. Really hoping for some pictures of moose this year of anyone has them or knows where I can see them.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I haven't looked at your season dates, but I will be up there for 10 days starting on the 18th for my antelope hunt. I will keep my eyes out for anything worthwhile.


----------



## Thaindar (Aug 17, 2021)

Well I wont call opening weekend a bust.... but I wouldn't call it a success either. Spent 4 days around henrys fork, and the Dahlgreen draw, with 1 evening around china meadow. Due to lack of able bodied help I had to stay somewhat close to roads much to my disdain. I managed to put eyes on 4 moose total but not an antler on any of them. Interesting how every archery hunter I ran into had seen bull moose every day they had been there but I couldn't run into any. Anyway with all the archery hunts over today, anyone put eyes on a monster bull that I should be actively chasing? I can't wait to get back up there... stupid work....


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I am going up to kings peak next weekend, and i'll D.M. you what i see. Ive seen them around there before, including a bull that probably had a spread around 5-5.5 feet and huge paddles


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

SaltyWalty said:


> I am going up to kings peak next weekend, and i'll D.M. you what i see. Ive seen them around there before, including a bull that probably had a spread around 5-5.5 feet and huge paddles


A 60-66 inch spread on a Utah shiras moose? That would be something!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

SaltyWalty said:


> I am going up to kings peak next weekend, and i'll D.M. you what i see. Ive seen them around there before, including a bull that probably had a spread around 5-5.5 feet and huge paddles


I’d sure love to see this moose that’s 60”+ wide… haha


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

for sure would like to see that.


----------



## landerman (Nov 8, 2009)

Don’t be too discouraged by your first weekend experience. Was up in the same area two years ago with a friend who had a tag. Hunted hard the first week, saw about 20 moose, but only four small bulls. The next week it was like someone flipped a switch, lots of bulls in rut. My friend finally settled for a decent bull about 400 yards off the road.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Saw a decent bull right by the Bridger Lake campground labor day weekend. Not sure he's one you'd particularly want to hang a OIL tag on, but it was an antlered bull on the North slope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm heading to that area next week for the ML deer hunt. I've seen several moose in that unit but nothing I'd consider trophy size. If I run into any while I'm out there I'll DM ya.

BTW - did you happen to see many deer during your scouting trips. Sounds like deer numbers have been down in that unit recently. Looking for all the info I can get before heading into the field.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

SaltyWalty said:


> I am going up to kings peak next weekend, and i'll D.M. you what i see. Ive seen them around there before, including a bull that probably had a spread around 5-5.5 feet and huge paddles


Moose can be tough to get an accurate gauge on estimating width. I don't have an active subscription to B&C's trophy search anymore, but I'm pretty sure the widest ever Shiras recorded was low 60s, with only a small handful that have ever cracked 60" wide.

A true 50" wide (4'2") Shiras' bull is a monster, especially in Utah.

Thaindar, don't sweat it yet. The best is yet to come for your season in Utah. Be patient


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

johnnycake said:


> Moose can be tough to get an accurate gauge on estimating width. I don't have an active subscription to B&C's trophy search anymore, but I'm pretty sure the widest ever Shiras recorded was low 60s, with only a small handful that have ever cracked 60" wide.
> 
> A true 50" wide (4'2") Shiras' bull is a monster, especially in Utah.
> 
> Thaindar, don't sweat it yet. The best is yet to come for your season in Utah. Be patient


My Shiras is 55” wide and he’s a giant. Can’t imagine what this 66” looks like! 😳


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw one of the better bulls I've seen in a few years last week (not on the discussed unit). My guess was maybe 50". I can compare to a 40" bull on the wall so a bit of experience.

That being said the last week we saw 5 different bulls and several cows and calves It is only going to get better.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> My Shiras is 55” wide and he’s a giant. Can’t imagine what this 66” looks like! 😳


Let’s see a pic!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

MooseMeat said:


> My Shiras is 55” wide and he’s a giant. Can’t imagine what this 66” looks like! 😳


You can't just dangle that nugget and not share the pic....a 55" Shiras is phenomenal


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> I’d sure love to see this moose that’s 60”+ wide… haha


dude come with me (if youcan keep up with a 20 minute mile pace) and i'll show you where i saw it. true, i could've easily misjudged the size of him especially at 250 yards, but even still he looked like i could lay down from paddle tip to paddle tip.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Henrys Fork or around Hoop Lake (catch one coming from the fields/willows in wyoming)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

SaltyWalty said:


> dude come with me (if youcan keep up with a 20 minute mile pace) and i'll show you where i saw it. true, i could've easily misjudged the size of him especially at 250 yards, but even still he looked like i could lay down from paddle tip to paddle tip.


Judging moose width isn't the easiest thing, but with a lot of practice you can get pretty close often enough. 

These are my pics from yesteryear on the Wasatch, and I know that these two bulls were killed that fall and the widths from both of them. What would you guess?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

SaltyWalty said:


> dude come with me (if youcan keep up with a 20 minute mile pace) and i'll show you where i saw it. true, i could've easily misjudged the size of him especially at 250 yards, but even still he looked like i could lay down from paddle tip to paddle tip.


Are you serious 🙄 so what you’re telling us is you’re legally considered a midget in the state of utah. Guess that explains why it’s taking you so long to walk a mile


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> Let’s see a pic!


There’s pics out there if you wanted to see them bad enough, I’m done posting pics here. He’s on the wall where I get to see him every day. I know I killed him and $FW knows I killed him. That’s all that matters.

(btw, thanks again for the free tag 😘)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> There’s pics out there if you wanted to see them bad enough, I’m done posting pics here. He’s on the wall where I get to see him every day. I know I killed him and $FW knows I killed him. That’s all that matters.
> 
> (btw, thanks again for the free tag 😘)


Oh come on! It's just us girls here talking. I want to see the beast. Who cares about the haters?


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

johnnycake said:


> Judging moose width isn't the easiest thing, but with a lot of practice you can get pretty close often enough.
> 
> These are my pics from yesteryear on the Wasatch, and I know that these two bulls were killed that fall and the widths from both of them. What would you guess?
> View attachment 149393
> ...


id say those guys are about 36"-40"? idk now that i see these bulls, i feel like my estimate of 5-5.5' is way off but no i think the one i saw was bigger, but pictures distort things ya know...


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> Are you serious 🙄 so what you’re telling us is you’re legally considered a midget in the state of utah. Guess that explains why it’s taking you so long to walk a mile


Have you ever summited kings peak in a day? my goal this year is car to car in under 10 hours, and a <20 minute mile throughout the whole hike is really good. now, with a 50 pound pack, i definitely wouldn't go as fast as a grown man, but no im not a midget😜


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

SaltyWalty said:


> Have you ever summited kings peak in a day? my goal this year is car to car in under 10 hours, and a <20 minute mile throughout the whole hike is really good. now, with a 50 pound pack, i definitely wouldn't go as fast as a grown man, but no im not a midget😜


No if I hike to the top of a mountain, im there to kill stuff. Not take pics and say I did it. I did hike to the top and back of mt penelle in snow up to my knees in 20 degrees with a 20 mph wind chasing bison in a day, one December. Picked up a big set of deer sheds in the process. But I’m sure that’s nowhere near as cool as hiking to kings peak for bragging rights on the internet


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Had a similar experience only no sheds forced to spend the night. Also in december


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Had a similar experience only no sheds forced to spend the night. Also in december


It’s a ROUGH place


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Now now, you're all very pretty. 

Salty, take another look at those bulls. How different in width do you think they are?


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I think the one in the back of the picture is bigger, and he's probably 36"-40" wide. I think the bull i saw was probably 50"ish and Moose, i would love to be hunting as much as you do, but i'm only 15, and my dad doesn't have a bunch of time to get out hunting other than 2-4 days for the muzzy deer. However, as soon as i get my licence and I buy a truck, i'm going to try to get out a lot more when i can fit it around school and stuff. I like hiking because it gives me a chance to see places i couldn't otherwise, exercise and have a big goal to work towards. I don't even have a phone yet(so no pictures) but its not like i cant buy one. I actually have a job, and i just choose not to buy a phone til i'm 16. I see so much people waste too much time on there phones with snapchat, tiktok and sh!t like that. I don't wanna be a daddy's money soyboy, there are already enough of those.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

SaltyWalty said:


> I think the one in the back of the picture is bigger, and he's probably 36"-40" wide. I think the bull i saw was probably 50"ish


50"ish is much more probable for sure, and that would be an incredible bull. I get that you're young, so I'll try to be a bit patient--not my strong suit. Generally when somebody tells you to try something again it's because you're first attempt was wrong. Shiras moose tend to be 8-9" eye to eye. Alaska-Yukon moose are generally 10" eye to eye. Gives you a base line to then extrapolate.

You're right that the bull in the back is "bigger" because he definitely has more paddles and better brows. But those bulls were within ½" of each other on width. And the "smaller" bull was 50" on the nose, with the bigger bull coming in slightly narrower. The smaller bull has a tine that tips out and gained him a few extra inches. Both are "above average" for Utah bulls these days (and were 15 years ago when I took those pics, but less so).

Here's a Colorado Shiras bull a hunter posted on another website from this year. How wide do you think he is, knowing that those two were ~50" wide?


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I'd say that bull is bigger than the other 2, probably 50"-54", but i think the one i saw was bigger. the points of the paddles looked longer and the paddles themselves looked deeper. but again, hard to judge.


----------



## Thaindar (Aug 17, 2021)

Boi-san said:


> I'm heading to that area next week for the ML deer hunt. I've seen several moose in that unit but nothing I'd consider trophy size. If I run into any while I'm out there I'll DM ya.
> 
> BTW - did you happen to see many deer during your scouting trips. Sounds like deer numbers have been down in that unit recently. Looking for all the info I can get before heading into the field.


I would really appreciate any info you have on where you have been seeing the moose thanks. As far as deer go... in the 4 days I was out only saw 6 deer, not a buck one, sorry but I'll for sure keep my eyes open and let you know if I see something. Thanks


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

SaltyWalty said:


> I'd say that bull is bigger than the other 2, probably 50"-54", but i think the one i saw was bigger. the points of the paddles looked longer and the paddles themselves looked deeper. but again, hard to judge.


He's a lot "bigger" but the same width at 50". There's a lot going on to affect the appearance of size with a moose. 

Thaindar, good luck and I hope you get a great bull!


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Same width?? wow I need to learn more about moose then......Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I was up on my antelope hunt the lat few days and there was a nice bull right in the stream outside of hoop lake. And had one come by in the moonlight right on Henry’s Fork where we were camped.


----------



## Thaindar (Aug 17, 2021)

Got it done. Thanks for all the help everyone. Truly was the hunt of a life time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That one is a road

Congratulations on a great moose

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, that is a great one !!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a beast of a moose for Utah. Great job!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Whoa, what a great bull - congrats!

You can’t post a picture of a bull like that without a story!! 😉


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Great bull!! Congratulations!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What a great bull. Congrats!

I’d love to hear the story.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!! I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great bull! Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful Bull! Congrats on your success! Let's hear the story!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

That's a great bull. Congrats!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Nice work. Congrats


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Awesome, I didn't know moose got that big in Utah.


----------



## Jenx13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Great Bull!! Congratulations.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Come on....story time. Great bull. Who cares about measurements, that's a beautiful specimen. Nce paddles, good fronts. Good color. 

What drainage did you find it?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful mature bull! Congrats!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

That's what dreams are made of! Nice job!


----------



## Thaindar (Aug 17, 2021)

Well I'm not much of a story teller but here goes. This was one of the best and most emotional experience of my life. My father passed away 2 days before this hunt opened, he had 25 points for this moose hunt and was never able to draw. It was supposed to be his year for this hunt and somehow I drew the tag with 18 points and he did not, and all he could say was how excited he was to be able to go on a moose hunt with me. Hunting and being in the outdoors was my dads passion and thing that we bonded over most. He taught me everything I know about being in the woods and was my hero so I really needed this. The hunt started out pretty slow opening week I was able to hunt 4 days and saw very few moose and was a bit discouraged. I had to go back to work for a week so I tried to make good use of that time doing more research on how to hunt these awesome animals which included tons of time on youtube and practicing my moose calling. The family was not super impressed with all sounds I was making try to get the tones just right, but it really seemed to pay off once I made it back up the mountain. I headed back up as soon as I could and immediately felt better about my hunt. Saw and could have harvested 2 bulls the first night while just pulling my camper in. One was tiny and the other was just average but still it was exciting as they were the first bulls I had seen since July. Next day I decided I had spent enough time down low around roads and ponds and went for a hike. It snowed a little that night so everything was wet and it was a perfect day to be sneaking in the woods. It was a great day, started the morning listening to elk bugle and I definitely got a little side tracked bugling and chasing the wrong species but old habits die hard. Ended up putting 16 miles on the boots that day and not a moose one but no regrets it was gorgeous country. The next day I had to head home for my fathers viewing and funeral the following day. I was also a bit whooped from the long hike the day before so I spent the morning mostly road hunting with the occasional short walk to a likely place to call with no success. 2 days later I have restocked and am headed back up the mountain with a bunch of family in tow all eager to be in the places and doing the things that dad loved. Of course things wouldn't be easy, all day things kept coming up that made it impossible to leave town, then on the way my truck breaks down (blown head gasket...), sister gets a flat on her camper so we end up getting to camp right at dark and I have all the angst of another missed evening hunt.  The next day most of the family is so whipped from the funeral and get to camp shenanigans that they all opt to sleep in, but me and my Bro-in-law head out. That was a great morning 7 moose 4 of them bulls and all within shooting distance of the road and I discovered that calling was a viable way of getting them to come out of the willows where I could actually see them. The next 5 days were amazing I was seeing moose every time I left camp, and calling them is probably every bit as much fun as bugling elk though easier. I was able to get lots of pictures and videos of both bulls and cows up close and personal (sometimes times to close for comfort, those things are huge!). Second night out right at dark I passed on I think the same bull I killed. It was so close to dark that just didn't get a great look at him and I decided it was to early in the hunt for me to take a moose I wasn't positive was the one I wanted. That was one of the toughest decisions I have ever made as I watched him walk into the trees just hoping I would get another chance to get a good look at him. As opening morning of the the general rifle elk hunt approached the mountain was turning into a city the weather was turning and I was afraid I had made a mistake as that was the biggest bull I had seen by a fair amount and he had not been seen since. Woke up Friday morning knowing the following day the forest would sound like a war zone and if moose are anything like elk the possibility of calling with any success would be slim untill most of the other hunters pack up and head off the mountain. I needed to get this done. Well my little sister, 2 nephews age 6 and 3, brother-in-law and 2 dogs all load up in the truck for the morning hunt later than I would have liked at that. Well as we are headed to where they were going to drop me off so I could do a bit of a morning hike we drive by the same exact meadow that I had watched the big bull walk out of and there he is just standing next to a pond with a cow eating at about 60ish yards. So this time I get a real good look at him and know that he is as close to what I was looking for as I'm likely to find and decide the time has come. So I grab my rifle and sneak quietly the legal required distance off the road while the rest of the family holds their breath and watches. I'm not a crazy good marksmen but at 40 yards even I couldn't have messed this shot up. I knelt down with dad's shooting sticks, and dads rifle. Took a few good deep breaths cause I guess buck fever is something that I haven't fully grown out of though I thought I had years ago. And that was that. Shot my bull 50 yards from a road with some of my loved ones there to share the experience. So between drawing the tag, and the luck of finding a bull that big, that close to the road I'm pretty sure I have used all my luck for the next decade or so. Sorry for the long post and thanks for all the awesome responses and congrats I've got.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That was excellent! You'll never hear me complain of a long hunt report  Let's see some pics of the adventure!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the passing of your father.

Thanks for the story, what an adventure!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your father. 
Great story.


----------



## Thaindar (Aug 17, 2021)

Ok guys, show me your moose mounts, I gotta pick a pose for my bull and haven't seen many shiras mounts. Give me your thoughts.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story......my condolences.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your dad. I lost my dad 12 years ago and I’m always a bit somber around the hunts as he gave me the live of the outdoors and hunting. I always take a bit of him with me into the woods.

Very cool stuff on the hunt. It’s a great bull. So great to have family around you for it.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Great read thank you for sharing. No doubt an emotional rollercoaster. Condolences to your family. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

